# Undergravel Filter



## threejacks99 (Jul 23, 2004)

I just bought a 55 gallon tank for my room and it came with 2 whipser filters that pump 160 gph each and an undergravel filter with a powerhead (not sure what size). I've read a lot that undergravel filters suck and aren't worth the trouble. Do you think I should use it just because I have it anyway? Also, if I don't use it what is the best and easiest to maintain substrate, sand or gravel? Thanks.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

id use the ugf im about the only one on this site that will tell ya that though. just get some very flexable tubing to go down the tubes so you can suck out the crap underneath it bout once month just dont use it as a primary filter as it wont keep up with the high waste that rbp's produce a ugf also removes some chemicals that other filters simply cant 
ugfs will not cause ammonia problems and are simple to clean its just the most misunderstood filter system there is but if the salt guys are using it can it be that bad?


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

i wouldnt use it,i used one before but they trap all the shite underneath and you cant get it out unless you have like 4 powerheads on it and i believe it will lead to high ammonia.they are pretty worthless in my opinion.as far as substrate goes its all preference, sand is pretty good cause the waste stays on top of the sand and its easy to clean but a thin layer of stone works good too.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

piranhaha said:


> i wouldnt use it,i used one before but they trap all the shite underneath and you cant get it out unless you have like 4 powerheads on it and i believe it will lead to high ammonia.they are pretty worthless in my opinion.as far as substrate goes its all preference, sand is pretty good cause the waste stays on top of the sand and its easy to clean but a thin layer of stone works good too.


 ugfs trap all the sh*t underneath cuz thats what there designed to do just clean out like ive said and you will NOT have an ammonia prob


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

how would you clean out the bottome ? with sand/gravel everhwhere on top, sorry newbie!


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

how would you clean out the bottome ? with sand/gravel everhwhere on top, sorry Im a newbie to UGF


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

well use it if you have it because theres no such thing as too much filtration









but get an emp400 or penguin 330 in addition... (penguins are mad cheap too)


----------



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)

Well i was gonna ask this question myself,but you did first.How about some more input?


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

i thought they were desighned to suck the sh*t out of the gravel and then up the tubes and into the filter but they dont do a good job of it especially with just the "air rise" method.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

take a piece of tubing (as flexible as you can get) i use 1/4 in dia and shove it down the ugf's tube take off pwrhd first. make sure flexible tube bends when it gets to bottom. start a suction and move tubing around to suck out all the crap underneath at first it might be kinda hard to get hang of but after a few times youl do it in 5 min or less
just make sure to have enough tubing to reach center of tank
other q's just ask


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

definatly not for main filtration add like they say an emporer of my fav
a mag 350
ugf's are designed to pull water throught rock which filters out the crap
after the crap is converted by biological processes it will move through
to the bottom of the filter and this is the stuff your sucking out
all a ugf is is a natural biological filter 
best used w pwrhd but i like running pwrhd on one side and regular air tube on other


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

and another thing is that the powerhead will suck up the "waste" and spit it out into the water as fine particulates but some people like that for their fish.


----------

